# Purple Indica



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 15, 2006)

I want one...any suggestions? Thnx!:joint:


----------



## md.apothecary (Nov 29, 2007)

*Purple Tops*


----------



## ThinkGREEN (Nov 29, 2007)

Purple High 
Purple Star 
Purple Shaman
Purple Passion
Purple Queen

and alot more.....

ThinkGREEN


----------

